# la prima fame



## petitcherubin

M'interessa se in italiano esiste "la prima fame". In Serbo, "la prima fame" è proprio il primo e il più forte sentimento di fame che uno possa sentire. In Italiano c'è un modo di dire del genere?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

di solito si dice " sentire i morsi della fame "  o al massimo " avere una fame da lupi ", anche se quest'ultima si riferisce più che altro al vero e proprio desiderio di mangiare. 
Sentiamo cosa dicono gli altri amici ( Necsus, Giorgio, Voga e compagnia bella..)


----------



## laura12345

Si, io ho sentito dire "a prima fame".

Esempio: A prima fame mangerei di tutto anche ciò che di solito non mi piace.


----------



## tbotw92

Spesso sento dire (io non lo uso molto) "Ho un buco allo stomaco". Forse si avvicina di più insieme ad "avere i morsi della fame"...


----------



## petitcherubin

Grazie a tutti e due!
Mi piacciono "sentire i morsi della fame" ed "a prima fame". Mi sembra che "avere una fame da lupi", non abbia tanto a che fare con il primo momento in cui uno senta la fame, è più come "morire da fame", se non sbaglio...??


----------



## longplay

Forse bisognerebbe chiedere il 'vero' significato. Non potrebbe essere "fame primordiale"?


----------



## Tellure

laura12345 said:


> Si, io ho sentito dire "a prima fame".
> 
> Esempio: A prima fame mangerei di tutto anche ciò che di solito non mi piace.



Stessa cosa che è venuta in mente a me.


----------



## RyanLnx

petitcherubin said:


> "la prima fame" è proprio il primo e il più forte sentimento di fame che uno possa sentire.


Non mi ritrovo in questa definizione di "Prima fame". 
Personalmente il mio primo sentore di appetito non è mai il più forte sentimento di fame che io possa provare.
Se della sensazione più forte di fame vogliamo parlare, c'è una bella espressione, molto inflazionata, che recita: Non ci vedo più dalla fame.


----------



## Tellure

Io con "prima fame" intendo quella che si prova quando non si è ancora toccato cibo per distinguerla da quella che si può avere dopo aver stuzzicato qualcosa come antipasti, ecc. Io la intendo così, poi non so.


----------



## RyanLnx

Tellure said:


> Io con "prima fame" intendo quella che si prova quando non si è ancora toccato cibo per distinguerla da quella che si può avere dopo aver stuzzicato qualcosa come antipasti, ecc. Io la intendo così, poi non so.


Ci sta.
Languorino forse?


----------



## potolina

Tellure said:


> Io con "prima fame" intendo quella che si prova quando non si è ancora toccato cibo per distinguerla da quella che si può avere dopo aver stuzzicato qualcosa come antipasti, ecc. Io la intendo così, poi non so.



Quindi potrebbe essere tipo (ma non so se sia un modo di dire regionale... ) _"mi si è aperto lo stomaco!"_ ...
Altrimenti se l'idea è quella di "fame primordiale" io direi "_fame atavica_" nel senso "_mi sento come se avessi fame dalla notte dei tempi!_" ... non so, ci sono migliaia di interpretazioni suppongo


----------



## petitcherubin

RyanLnx said:


> Non mi ritrovo in questa definizione di "Prima fame".
> Personalmente il mio primo sentore di appetito non è mai il più forte sentimento di fame che io possa mai provare.
> Se della sensazione più forte di fame vogliamo parlare, c'è una bella espressione, molto inflazionata, che recita: Non ci vedo più dalla fame.



La definizione l'ho trovata in un dizionario, e scrive proprio cosi'. Pero' hai ragione, il primo sentimento di fame non è il più forte. Credo che qui si pensi proprio al primo sentimento di fame, no alla sua quantità....

P.S. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## stella_maris_74

"La prima fame" è quella con cui ci si siede a tavola, presumibilmente al "picco" più alto essendo digiuni. Una volta iniziato a mangiare, dopo la seconda o terza portata, l'appetito si placa.
Così almeno ho sempre usato e sentito usare questa espressione, che conoscevo.

Aggiungo: mangiare qualcosa "con la prima fame" o "di prima fame" = divorarlo con grande appetito (essendosi appunto appena seduti a tavola con la fame al massimo).


----------



## RyanLnx

Quando cominci ad avere fame dici semplicemente: ho fame, o comincio ad avere fame.
Ho un languorino penso possa calzare come idea di "Prima fame", anche se io non lo uso mai.
Prima fame -> ho fame, e vai via liscio come l'olio. 



petitcherubin said:


> La definizione l'ho trovata in un dizionario, e scrive proprio cosi'. Pero' hai ragione, il primo sentimento di fame non è il più forte. Credo che qui si pensi proprio al primo sentimento di fame, no alla sua quantità....
> 
> P.S. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Ps_CarpeDiem

Ciao a tutti 

Dalle mie parti (Lecce) l'espressione "a prima fame" è molto utilizzata e non significa assolutamente "avere un languorino", anzi è totalmente l'opposto, significa che non hai toccato cibo da molto tempo e che quindi hai un livello di fame molto alto (in quanto una volta mangiato qualcosa il livello di fame diminuisce e quindi non è più la "prima" fame perché è stata parzialmente soddisfatta). 

Come dice Laura12345 l'esempio più comune è "a prima fame mangerei di tutto" (perché ho molta/troppa fame). Quindi (almeno nel Salento) questa espressione serba ha un corrispettivo identico. Chissà se ha proprio origini serbe....

quindi un'alternativa a "A prima fame mangerei di tutto" potrebbe essere:

Quando ho un buco allo stomaco non ho palato.
oppure
Quando ho un buco allo stomaco mangerei di tutto.
oppure
Quando sto morendo di fame mangerei di tutto/non ho palato
oppure
Quando non ci vedo più dalla fame mangerei di tutto/non ho palato

Spero di essere stato esaustivo...ciao


----------



## olaszinho

"A prima fame" è italiano o un'espressione regionale? Scusate, ma io non l'ho mai udita.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io l'ho sentita oggi per la prima volta.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Io non l'ho ancora mai sentita. Ma qui l'ho letta.


----------



## Ps_CarpeDiem

...se voi dite che è la prima volta che la sentite, si tratta sicuramente di un'espressione presa e riportata direttamente dal dialetto salentino (io obbiettivamente non sarei in grado di dirlo perché è un'espressione troppo usata); sinceramente non mi importa di quello che dicono i manuali di linguistica, per me se la nostra lingua si arricchisse di tutti quei termini ed espressioni dialettali a volte intraducibili sarebbe una gran cosa  ...non vi capita mai che il corrispettivo in italiano di ciò che volevate (e potevate) esprimere in dialetto, perde qualcosa, qualche sfumatura, ecc.? (ma questo mi sa che è un tantino fuori tema)

ciao


----------

